# RIP Walli



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

So, my mother's horse Walli died of colic yesterday. He's an arab, he'd coliced before so we gave him mash, bran, and oil that you can put in their food to ensure it didn't happen again. But no such luck, he died March 27, 2014. I do not have pictures at this moment, but I can describe him. He was a fleebitten gray arabian horse (gelding). 
I remember coming downstairs and seeing my mother cry, she told me what had happened in a flat tone. I felt really bad because my mom broke her leg and had to get two surgeries, one of which was the 27th. He died while she was in surgery, so I can't imagine what she's feeling. RIP Walli </3


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh how awful :sob:

RIP Walli and hugs to you and your mom ((()))

I hope mom is recovering well from surgery.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Wow, I'm so sorry for your loss. When I lost my dog it tore my heart out so I can only imagine losing a horse.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Thank you guys, we appreciate it.


----------

